# Boy Scout "Delta Force Patrol?"



## Marauder06 (Aug 5, 2011)

I was doing a Google search this morning and came across this, I wonder what the Seal Team VI Patrol patch looks like?

http://compare.ebay.com/like/350431622361?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar


*NOW FREE SHIPPING!!!*

*The USASOC (Delta Force) Patrol!
*
*Excellent image on this Patrol Patch!
Get them today** for your patrol!*
*This auction is for one or many Boy Scout Patrol Patch.  The* *USASOC (Delta Force) **Patrol!* 
*The patch is standard size:  2" diameter...take a look at the photo for the detail! *
*An excellent patch for your troop. *
*Do you or your troop have a website?  Sell these patches for a commission!
Contact us at affiliates at patchtown dot com for details!*
*We manufacture and import patches of all types.  If you have an idea or a request for uniform patches, security patches, biker patches, scooter patches, scout patches, military patches, band competition patches, karate patches, police patches, fire department patches, etc. CALL US TOLL FREE 888-540-8848!*
*Check out our other auctions.*


----------



## AWP (Aug 5, 2011)

I like the fact that you're trolling eBay looking for gear to help you pose.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 5, 2011)

lol

Google "USASFC patch" and see what pops up.


----------



## AWP (Aug 5, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> lol
> 
> Google "USASFC patch" and see what pops up.



Nope, not on a gov't computer. This will  be like Pardus' "Seizure Link" only it goes to kiddie porn or something, I just know it.

I'm not letting you set me up like that.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm "the good mod," remember?  I'd never do anything like that to set you up.  Pardus maybe, but not you.

I just thought it was interesting that I Googled something USASFC-specific and most of the first-page returns were not USASFC-specific, they were all about USASOC.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 5, 2011)

lol  It is a nice looking patch though. ;)


----------



## AWP (Aug 5, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> I'm "the good mod," remember? I'd never do anything like that to set you up. Pardus maybe, but not you.
> 
> I just thought it was interesting that I Googled something USASFC-specific and most of the first-page returns were not USASFC-specific, they were all about USASOC.



Someone's web search keywords or whatever are skewed. I guess that's what it must be like to have Casey Anthony's mom around.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 5, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> Someone's web search keywords or whatever are skewed. I guess that's what it must be like to have Casey Anthony's mom around.



Ok... multiple cross referenced cross insult cross thread points for the AWP...  nice job, glad you're back on your game...  or at least that's what Casey Anthony's mom said....


----------



## QC (Aug 5, 2011)

I wonder what you have to do to earn the patch? Veins in your teeth, kill some faithful, build a fire, drive a truck or tie a shermag correctly?
Dib dib dib... dob dob dob... ARKELAH!! We'll do our best!


----------



## Robal2pl (Aug 5, 2011)

I know who's face is on Spetsnaz partol patch :
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pavlik_Morozov


----------



## Frank S. (Aug 13, 2011)

QC said:


> I wonder what you have to do to earn the patch? Veins in your teeth, kill some faithful, build a fire, drive a truck or tie a shermag correctly?
> Dib dib dib... dob dob dob... ARKELAH!! We'll do our best! :)



Used to be having muscles in your shit. Which I never understood since so many turds look like apple fritters.

Yummers...


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 13, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> lol
> 
> Google "USASFC patch" and see what pops up.


This?:confused:


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 13, 2011)

Chopstick said:


> This?:confused:
> View attachment 4719



Yep; want to take a guess how many of those are the USASFC patch?  ;)


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 13, 2011)

None?


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 13, 2011)

Exactly right.  Very frustrating.


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 13, 2011)

WTH?:confused:


----------



## AWP (Aug 13, 2011)

Google does the auto-correct thing. Put "USASFC in quotes and the results are totally different...still wrong as hell, but totally different from what you guys see.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 14, 2011)

First thing that pops up now when you Google "USASFC" patch is this thread


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 14, 2011)

LMFAO..it does!  So..what is this mythical patch really supposed to look like..or is like "how many licks does it take to get to the center of a Tootsie Pop..the world may never know".


----------

